# Daemon Adoptables Have Arrived!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

A few months back we were invaded by dragons. They were everywhere, eggs cracked eggs, baby dragons, ill dragons, healthy dragons, dead dragons, pink dragons, blue dragons, black dragons. Quite frankly, people linking to someone else's site in every thread was pissing me off.

So I had a look at the 40k game world and worked out the best way to incorporate adoptables into it. At first I was thinking Nids or Necrons, but soon I started to consider Daemons. 

Daemons live in the warp, they're summoned and gain power, they can be banished. 

Egg...warp.... Dragon...Daemon... Killed...Banished...

I liked the sound of this, moreover I liked the thought of people linking to us all over the internet. People who don't even play Warhammer (yet :biggrin will be looking at us - and the game we love. 

I looked at all the current adoptables scripts out there, picked out the points I liked dropped the points I disliked and found a coder to work on the site.


Enter,





Heresy Online's own Adoptables!

Watch out they're here.

 


Ok, so I cheated to get these two top level "Greater Daemons" - if you think I'm going to click on them 500 times each you can think again. 

That's your job!

So head over to the Daemon Adoptables site, sign up and summon your first ever Daemon. 

He'll start off as one of these...








...a warp rift, but as soon as you post him on all the sites and forums you use (crafty :spiteful he'll start to get clicks and emerge from the Warp to kick arse! 


We've updated the signature rules to coincide with the release of Daemon Adoptables. So be sure to check them out here. Don't miss the dedicated Daemon Adoptables forums either. We're promoting user involvement so get those creative juices flowing and submit/design/suggest/draw your own Chaos Daemons and Chaos Gods.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Have at em guys!

As always, let me know if you encounter any errors and get them posted in sigs on other sites. The more sites you post them on the better.


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

this idea is pretty cool and look forward to a greater daemon, YEAH!!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I didn't think I was going to like this very much, but I've already traded for the Daemon that I wanted... damn femaleness, I can't help but be drawn to small cute things!


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

It's a sweet idea, my little Pedo The Bloodreaper is all ready growing at an alright place. Let the gods fear him, atleast untill they smite him from the warp......:biggrin:


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

This is quite addictive actually! Nice addition =)


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

That sucks that you can't pick the Chaos gods to summon from. I got Tzeentch but I will hug him and kiss him and call him George. Ok guys I clicked all of your please click mine.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> That sucks that you can't pick the Chaos gods to summon from. I got Tzeentch but I will hug him and kiss him and call him George. Ok guys I clicked all of your please click mine.


Kinda hard, you used the wrong code.  Copy the BBC code into your sig.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

It's right now hun.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I love it, I officially have the most powerful Bob daemon in the game, WOOT


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Hee hee... Tiny buggers aint they. Please help out Timmy. Timmy has helped out everyone. Timmy needs to grow up big and strong.

Cool idea Jezlad.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

hi, quick Q:do we have to create a new login, or is the heresy online forum login alright?
edit-answed my own Q.:blush:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Crimson_fists said:


> Imy little Pedo


Lol.

Lil Vaz is a Legend. His name says so. =) Give me some scran, please, before he eats you ;D


----------



## Gameguru (Apr 13, 2008)

I got my daemon and have the picture in my sig but noone can click it how do I fix that?

Edit: nvm I got it to work 
help level Asterlan!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

what a coinicendece-i named him garnish, due to lack of imagination, and lo and behold, its nurgle!
edit-i am asuming that you can only have one at a time.(of course, jez has two, the dirty rule breaker!)(both of which i leveled up.:wink


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow Great Idea


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Jez, is there anyway of finding out who has clicked on your deamon, not only so we can repay the favour, but also to see how many of the people clicking are from Heresy, and how many are from other forums?

P.S. @ Khorne's Chosen, I just made yours evolve, it now looks like a booger, lol.


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow what a scary daemon xD


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Shit yeah Jez! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Agreed with the majority! It's taken some time to finalize but has been well worth it, this is such a defining feature to both the Hobby and the website. Great job!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't ask for clicks anywhere except the gathering area.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Also, I'd like to highlight the signature ruling limitation of* 2 adoptables per signature*. I've seen plenty of people with more.


----------



## Draka (Jan 24, 2008)

Let's see if I did this right...


----------



## MR.snugglekinz (Aug 15, 2008)

nice addition


----------



## silverhawk11011 (Jan 10, 2009)

woohoo, a deamon .


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

I think we should have an adoptable Grey knight that can go around removing clicks!!! :wink:

I just can't bring myself to summon a Daemon!!!:cray:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I want my own Battlesister to adopt and train and cuddle and teach how to flame heretics.
(Hmm.. Novice, BattleSister, Veteran Sister, Dominion, Seraphim, Celestian, Veteran Celestian, Palatine, Cannoness, Prioress? )


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sisters isn't going to happen any time soon. We have to think of the evolutions and the demand. 

Nids and Necron are the most feasible. Marines the most in demand. It'll be these next. Sisters are way down the list.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

* Cries a river *
* Floods all the silly SMs, Nids and 'Crons away to bump the sisters up in the line *

Well.. it was worth a shot...


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

oooooooo, nids!, is nice! (or not)


rightio people, my daemon adoptibles appear to have lost their name and level banner on my signature, 
can anyone tell what will fix this (and no, a brain transplant won't help much)


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Your Sig is too big,that is the problem, I think


----------

